# Book recommendations/reviews



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been making basic cheeses for a while now and have gotten comfortable with following the recipes. I'd like to expand my understanding of cheesemaking and learn more of what is actually happening, rather than just following recipes. I was considering getting The Cheesemaker's Manual by Margaret Morris. Can anybody review or recommend this book for me? Is there a better one out there for what I'm looking for? I don't need to make fancy cheeses. I'd like to understand the nuances of making basic cheeses for home use. I'd also like the cheeses to be good enough to share with friends.

I have Ricki Carroll's book. While it is good for the first few cheeses, it leaves me very frustrated b/c it never answers my "why" questions. 

Thanks!
PJ


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

The Margaret Morris book is pretty technical. It has very specific instructions and lots of explanations of what is what and why. If it was the first cheese book I bought, I would have been intimidated.

I started with the kits from cheesemaking.com, then got Goats Produce Too.

So.... The Cheesemakers Manual was my third level book.  I do like it now.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Rose! That helps.

PJ


----------

